# Slowmo's Blush and Kult grow



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

ok i stink at journals but i'll do my best to keep this one up to date. 

For those who don't know
Big laughing x Kush = Blush
ULT x Kush = KULT

I dropped 4 seeds of each in water thursday night, soaked them for 24 hours then placed them in a paper towel. this morning all 4 kult had tap roots as did 2 of the blush. i plan to put them in soil today. the remaining 2 blush will go in when the crack open. ok heres what im usin.

soil was mg moisture control about a year ago. its been used then recycled. i add composted cow poo and wormcasting then let it sit for a while turning from time to time. then beforei use it i add perlite for drainage. 

nutes for veg is vigoro all purpose 10-10-10 liquid. 

nutes for flowering will be bloom buster 10-54-10.

lights for seedling and veg will be 3 42 watt 6500k 2700 lumen cfls.

seedling box is 1x1x4 this is where they'll stay for the first 4 weeks.

light for flowering are 2 150 watt hps total lumens is 30,000.

flower box is 2x3x6 if all goes well they should go in at 4 weeks.

the water i will be using is from the tap that sits out for a week before i use it. the ph is adjusted as needed usin ph down. im sure im forgettin something. i'll post pics as soon as the break ground and can be seen.. wish me luck


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 29, 2008)

*hey slowmo got some of those blush and kult on the go my self ,pulling up my seat to :watchplant::hubba:
heres some green mojo  for girls :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

i was a little worried about the blush germin but they're doin good so far. we'll see how they do.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 29, 2008)

*i found the blush easy i did 4 and all sprouted ,,,and 3 are doing well ,,1 died 
put 5 kult in and 4 have sprouted just waiting on 1 ,,,,goodluck:48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

out of 4 kult seeds 3 look good with white tap roots but the 4th has a brown root so it might not make it.. we'll see


----------



## JBonez (Nov 29, 2008)

this is great slowmo, i started two new strains myself, legends afghan kush, and power skunk.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 29, 2008)

I will be watching this journal very closely, as I think a lot of other members will 

Viva La Van :banana:


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have a feeling there will be alot of these crosses grown out in the future. aswell as skush1 and skush2.. thanks everyone for looking... i'll try to keep thisone up to date.. i hope to post pics tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 29, 2008)

good luck for females...  

...and actually... it's KULT... not Kult


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

. ok people is havea few typo's it KULT not Kult.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 29, 2008)

in fact... I sent another KULT male on a short trip into the back 40 this morning again...


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

kill'em all. im sure im in for a treat. i've had pretty good luck up till now so this i guess is the end of it.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 29, 2008)

damn skippy, buddy... yer in for a 75% male turnout  

gunna be a lotta testosterone in there shortly....:holysheep:

can u say... _*sausage factory? ? ?*_


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

its ok. i have a few clones going right beside these so if they all go male im still in good shape. 

also so far all but 1 of the total 8 have a tap root. waiting on 1 blush now.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 29, 2008)

im about to go transplant a few from 1 gallon pots to 3 gallon pots. i should have done this before flowering but it was a rushed situation


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 1, 2008)

ok quick update. 2 KULT have broken ground as has 1 Blush. one of the blush seeds didn't germ so im down to 3 Blush now. as soon as the rest break ground i'll post pics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: 


Looks like the start Of a "KULT" going here 

and if the Male ratio is like TCVG..thats not the case in my shed..I built a Male chamber and have yet to get a Male..Maybe something to that slowmo..   Good luck and heres some GREEN MOJO 4u


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Dec 1, 2008)

yea slowmo77, sshow them babies off.......


----------



## andy52 (Dec 1, 2008)

sounds good so far,keep us posted.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 1, 2008)

boy... you weren't kidding when you chose the name, *slow*mo77...  

let's see some pot porn! :hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 1, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> boy... you weren't kidding when you chose the name, *slow*mo77...


 

thats how i came up with the name.. im real slow.

ain't nothing to really see yet.. i'll have some pics up tomorrow. for sure


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 2, 2008)

ok heres a few pic. still not much going on a few have popped but still waitin on a couple. 

i had 3 42 watt cfls in the box but decided to use 2 of them on the ends of my flower box to fill in some dark spots. now i have 4 23 watt 1600 lumens each and 1 42 watt 2700 lumens. 

i noticed when adding the cfls to the hps how blue the 2700k spectrum looks next to the hps.. when it was just cfls they looked a bit more orange. you don't realize how much lights comin from an hps till you see a cfls beside one.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 2, 2008)

i skipped a picture somehow but they all look the same at this point anyway.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*with a bit of luck we will see some green in them pots by the end of the week *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 2, 2008)

I put 14 Blush down in soil on the 27th... and 1 popped yesterday and 3 more today....   

I'm still sexing one of the 2 month old babies... might be a girlie  ... and I have 1 or 2 seedlings a few weeks old as well, I believe...

I'm just so impatient to try this stuff out....


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 3, 2008)

all of mine have popped thru except 1 kult. i can see it tryin nut its not as fast as the others. i moved my lights a little closer today. im hopin i can keep them nice and compact due to the lack of space in my clone box.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 3, 2008)

u know slow... I'm noticing, since switching to CFL's over the MH... that the plants are all growing really compact from seed.

I'm thinking the minimal lumens given off in my Veg box are the reason they are growing so compact... could also be the Kelvin rating of the bulbs I'm using as well.... :confused2:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 3, 2008)

what spectrum are the cfls your usin in veg? all my babies are standin up straight this morning and lookin happy..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *with a bit of luck we will see some green in them pots by the end of the week *


 


at least the containers are GREEN ..just funning slowmo. I have 6 KULT and put 5 Skush1 in peat pellets..I use a Flour  tube  that has 2 @ T40 bulbs..2700 lumes each..My sprouts seem to do well under these..My problems is moveing into veg area undr the MH...Will Be interestig to see how well yours do..so far I have had ony 3 Not pop..Thanks for shareing slowmo..Heres some MOJO Get those Babies growing..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know the K rating of the bulbs... I just know they are "Daylight" style... I did notice, however, that even though I have nothing but Daylight bulbs, there is a noticable difference between some of them... both from the same supplier, same brand, same model of bulb... but they came in different packaging, and they are of a visibly different spectrum... one is more red than the other... the ones I'm using to flower with in the small box...the ones in the veg box are noticibly "whiter"...

:confused2:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

my 1000w mh keeps my plants compact! never tried cfls tho.... hmm....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 3, 2008)

after examination this morning... the second older Blush got tossed, as well as a couple more KULTs 

on a brighter note... I now have a *confirmed* female KULT   

it was in pretty sad looking shape cuz I had to bug spray the **** outta it, so it killed off almost all the new side growth at the bottom ... so I buried it into a 1/2 gal pot from the 4"er after scraping the stem of what was now gunna be under dirt and brushed it with some rooting hormone  
and threw it back into the veg box to veg some more before flowering... prob another month or so....


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 4, 2008)

well today all my seeds have broken ground and look nice. i would post better pics if i could. i lost my internet connection at home and i'll not sure whats wrong but im hopeing it will be back up soon.. had to visit the family to post this. maybe in a day or two it will be workin right again. if it don't come back up i'll update once a week from another location. thanks for lookin everyone and thanks for the green mojo.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok my internet is back up for now. lets see how long it lasts. 

  Here's some pics of them as they are now.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I don't know the K rating of the bulbs... I just know they are "Daylight" style... I did notice, however, that even though I have nothing but Daylight bulbs, there is a noticable difference between some of them... both from the same supplier, same brand, same model of bulb... but they came in different packaging, and they are of a visibly different spectrum... one is more red than the other... the ones I'm using to flower with in the small box...the ones in the veg box are noticibly "whiter"...
> 
> :confused2:


volAtile


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

here some MOJO  for those little ones..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> volAtile


 
ya, ya... ok, puff


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 6, 2008)

well they're all lookin good, all 3 of the Blush look just alike. 2 of the KULT have these huge leaves so far, then the other 2 have tiny leaves. but hey they look happy to me. 

its so much better to to watch someone else's grow thru a journal. it goes so much faster.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2008)

> its so much better to to watch someone else's grow thru a journal. it goes so much faster.



thats why im watching yours slowmo  ,,,,:48:


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 6, 2008)

It's a sweet thing,
  that you all care for each other and everyone is checking out each others grows. I gotta get my altered growbox fired back up. I'm pretty much back on my pins so dragging the tubes behind me will work.
 Here is a little something for you guys, that I just know your gonna want to give your babies some of  *GREEN  MOJO*
GREEN MOJO 1112.jpg

Give them lots of this good stuff

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 9, 2008)

I figured i'd update with pics today because im so bored. i haven't done anything but water these babies. i made some light changes in the box. i removed 2 of the 3 42 watt bulbs and added 4 23 watt daylight bulbs a few days ago. 

im tryin to figure out what im gonna transplant into. untill my flowering plants finish. im gonna do another week in these pots. 

heres the pics.. the first one is of the KULT 2 are doin good and 2 are stunted or just slow. im hopein they'll pic up this week, they were the last two to break ground of the 4 seeds.

the 2nd pic is of the 3 Blush. they all look just alike.  

   sorry for the blurry pics, my hands shake pretty bad so its hard to get a good pic.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

looking healthy bro. how stretched are they?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 9, 2008)

lookin good my friend


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 9, 2008)

look'n good, bro :aok:

I'd start given 'em a bitta nutes now... really low dose... like around 2-300ppm

as a matter of fact... I start giving nutes now the first watering when they break ground... haven't burned anything yet, and things look really good on my younglings starting nutes very early....

the reason I'm giving nutes so early, now, when I used to recommend to people to wait till the cots die off is... I read from... subcool, I believe it was, that it is his belief that giving a dose of nitrogen (veg food) during the 3rd/4th leaf pair development, will encourage females... so I started doing so on my seedlings for the past few weeks... I'm going to find out if there is something to this thinking when the batch of seedlings I have now are going to be sexed... I ended up with about 20% fems off the batch of seedling I just sexed... let's see if this next batch using the new feeding schedule is better


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> looking healthy bro. how stretched are they?


 
so far they're stayin pretty tight so far.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> look'n good, bro :aok:
> 
> I'd start given 'em a bitta nutes now... really low dose... like around 2-300ppm
> 
> as a matter of fact... I start giving nutes now the first watering when they break ground... haven't burned anything yet, and things look really good on my younglings starting nutes very early....


 
ya i been thinkin about a real light dose. i'll give them a small taste next time i water. which will be in a few minutes for a couple of them. i'll let you know how they do with it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Looking good slowmo :aok: 
dont forget to let us know how the feeding went 
:48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 9, 2008)

well i fed them all today, tryin to keep everything on the same feedin schedule so its easier to keep track of. i don't have any nutes that are seedling safe so i used 10-10-10 at about 1/4 strenght. i should know pretty soon if they can handle it or not.. if they don't burn next time they'll get 1/2 strenght. i'll keep you posted for sure.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 10, 2008)

well they like their nutes! this morning they're all standing straight up. i guess they'll get another dose pretty soon. good call TCVG.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

sweet good to hear man, gotta love a hungry plant


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 14, 2008)

ok heres a few pics i just took they are 11 days old today. i've feed twice with 1/4 strength 10-10-10 nutes. two of the KULT are alittle slower than the others but still doing good. all the blush look just alike. ok here they are.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*looking great slowmo ,,,,,,,,,sex should be showing soon :hubba:
more green mojo for some pretty ladies :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 14, 2008)

mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> A special thanks from the farmer for all of your kindness a few months ago - - -
> /@@\[/quote]
> 
> 
> your welcome farmer. im just glad i can help out once in a while. we're all here to learn if we can help someone else along the way its a bonus.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

looking good slow..I too read that feeding early  had an inpact..but I would go with an ORGANIC  Tea...trillion has some great ones..I like coffee grinds and crushed egg shells..great source of "N"  and wont burn..hope this helps..My *KULT*  doesnt seem to stretch much either..nice tight formation..even under floures light..and a nice green..keep up the good work  and wishing you nothing but females my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok heres a few pics i just took they are 11 days old today. i've feed twice with 1/4 strength 10-10-10 nutes. two of the KULT are alittle slower than the others but still doing good. all the blush look just alike. ok here they are.


 


these are looking great slowmo..when do you transplant to a larger container..and how many times do you transfer befor flowering?


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 14, 2008)

well normally i start in those small pots and about 2 or 3 weeks later i transplant to 1 gallon pots depending on the size of the young plant.. these should be transplanted now. however since i had to move everything inside i have no idea what im gonna do or when im gonna do it. i have no where to put these plants untill my plants in flowering finish. so they might go into 2 liter bottles with drain holes till i can move into flowering. when i do move them to the flower room they will be going into 3 gallon pots since i have more room to flower in the house. im not sure if i answered your question or not.   

im doing the wait and see style of growing..  we both gonna have to wait and see what happens cause i don't have a clue on this one.


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking in great shape there mate.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looking good slow..I too read that feeding early had an inpact..but I would go with an ORGANIC Tea...trillion has some great ones..I like coffee grinds and crushed egg shells..great source of "N" and wont burn..hope this helps..My *KULT* doesnt seem to stretch much either..nice tight formation..even under floures light..and a nice green..keep up the good work and wishing you nothing but females my friend:bolt::bong:


 
i was suprised at how well these took the nutes. im gonna step it up the next time to 1/2 strenght. they show no signs of nute burn so untill they do i'll keep given it to them in small doses. 

Man the KULT grow very nice, real tight nodes no stretch so far. 

the blush seem to be pretty tight to. im impressed with both of them so far.. i hope we all get more ladies than TCVG. i can't wait to sex these and get some cutting so i can start some skush1 and 2 seeds. that will be my next journal. i hope


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

its time to trans plant i think. the bigger babies are turning dark green and don't look to happy. so i guess i'll be transplanting this weekend. i'm gonna go ahead and go to the new house and setup my veg area so i can put them in they're new homes, 1 gallon pots. they'll sty there untill i decide to flower and a week before i do i'll move to 3 gallon pots.. heres a few more pics.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

forgot the pics, my bad

the first 4 pics are the KULT

the rest are Blush


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 17, 2008)

Some healthy lil ladies***fingers crossed***.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

im prayin for atleast one female each, but from what i hear the odds are against me


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

slow... unfortunately, the only way you can increase yer chances of getting a female on any given try of starting seeds... is to plant LOTS at the same time....

to get those 4 fems of KULT, I must have gone through about twenty seedlings... and I planted a lot more than that cuz they didn't all pop outta the soil, so....


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

im willing to bet i'll get atleast 1 female KULT. im not feelin to good about the blush but maybe i'll get lucky who knows. 

TCVG your killin me with the negitive vibes.. think happy thoughts!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*looking great slowmo ,,,i reckon youll get at least 1 lady each ,,,
i managed 2 up2 now ,,,heres some ,,FEMALE vibes 4 ya ,,,and quit with the negativity tcvg :giggle:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

come on, people!  ...

lol... I'm just tryna cushion the impact of using reg seeds made by a hobby grower...:batman: 

I will admit, tho... it does seem like the unlucky male streak has ended... I ended up with 7 females in these last few months... compared to 3 over the span of a year....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*only playin with ya crazy  

*


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

all these negative vibes. my plants are gonna have more balls that the NBA. if they do im blamin you TCVG. jk but for real its gonna be your fault


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

I probably shouldn't tell ya... I took the majority of the female seeds out before I started shipping them out, eh?... the viability rate is pretty good on these, rn't they?... I gave all the seeds a once over, eh... kinda pick 'n chose :hubba:  

_in other words..._ I gave all the males to you guys   :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*only found 1 male up 2 now  and 2 FEMALES lol so your theorie is outta the window :rofl: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm just play'n with yaz...:ignore: 

I didn't pick anything out... I mearly went thru the lot and tossed any I could crush easily enough... you aren't finding too many duds are you?


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

sure you say that! im sure the ones you kept were hand picked.. thats why your gettin so many males. you picked seeds based on papabeach's sexing seed chart didn't you?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> sure you say that! im sure the ones you kept were hand picked.. thats why your gettin so many males. you picked seeds based on papabeach's sexing seed chart didn't you?


 
:rofl: ... ya... I sprinkled some powdered birth control pills on them all... and the ones that turned pink, I kept... :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> sure you say that! im sure the ones you kept were hand picked.. thats why your gettin so many males. you picked seeds based on papabeach's sexing seed chart didn't you?


 



> =That crazy vancouver guy:rofl: ... ya... I sprinkled some powdered birth control pills on them all... and the ones that turned pink, I kept... :hubba:


 

:rofl:  :rofl:   :rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

if you had read the directions you would have known you want the blue ones. pinks are males and hermies.  jokes on you! lmao


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

and as a matter of fact... I ended up with *4* out of 9 females of the KULT... that's almost 50-50   :aok:

I hope the Blush and Skush turn out like that too... I have 7 Skush, and 8 Blush... 3 of each of those would be nice....


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

all i need is 1 good female of each.. i'll clone them down to nothing and keep a cuttin as a mother plant.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

to be quite honest with yaz... I really don't think these strains are gunna be all that great to clone... the reason I say that is... even on my two month old testers, there is not really anything that is clonable off it... other than topping it.

just because of the way it grows... almost no lateral branch growth at all... it really wants to concentrate on only the one, main plant... know what I mean?

all my other plants all have a sativa-like growing tendency of lateral branch growth, so that it makes taking clones incredibly easy and frequently....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*watch out slowmo hes starting with the negativity again :rofl:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 17, 2008)

*THAT'S IT!!!*... you all can just _watch_ me grow out these kewl new strains I'm gunna be making up soon...

I'm keeping a diary of what you peops are say'n about me here in the forum, yup... I may not remember all that good, but I can take notes... just you remember that, eh?:holysheep: 

:ignore: <--- ya see?!? ... even _he's_ back'n me up on this one....:hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 18, 2008)

what good are the new crosses to us if you pic out all the female seeds? 


just so everyone that might be reading this knows, we're just joking theres no sure way to tell if a seed is male or female. im just givin TCVG a hard time about all the males he's had.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 18, 2008)

well... what do you need the fems for?... YOU don't even know how to flower properly...  ... putting stuff back into veg after four weeks of flower... 

you still need to PRACTICE... *you *can practice on males... we leave the good stuff for people that know what they're doing...


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 18, 2008)

i know right   ! i was reading your how to thread when i done it..  just goes to show they'll let anyone be mvp.  :rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 22, 2008)

the last few days have sucked for sure. i broke my hand the day before i started moving. now i've finally got moved and as soon as i get the babys trasplanted i'll post some pics. they're severly root bound and hungry. i hven't been able to mess with them for the last few days besides a quick watering.. ok sorry im slow but i'll update soon. stay tuned


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 22, 2008)

Hope your hand gets better.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*sorry to here that slowmo ,,smoke a nice :tokie: 
but heres proof of some of Mr negativity,s  seeds can be female 



thats the blush she started showing just over 3 weeks in veg :48:


the pink pills worked :clap: :giggle:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks bombbudpuffa. its soar as hell right now since i tried to use it when we moved. it'll be fine in time though im sure.   

  Ukgirl, santa's gonna skip his house this year. thata a mighty fine lady you got there. TCVG's been usin papabeaches sexing technique so im sure we'll get all the ladies not him. im gonna try to transplant today so i'll post pics later i hope.. mine look bad, they're hungry and startin to turn yellow.. my nutes are packed up still. i'm prayin today i get everything done that i need i need to finish so can get everything back on track..


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 25, 2008)

ok i transplanted today and got things setup a little better at my new place. i feel better now. i still have to build a good veg area but what i hae now will work for a while.. any way as soon as my camera charges ill post pics.. sorry im slow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats why we call you slowmo:rofl:  sorry to hear of the Hand..Need me to hold the :bong1: 4U.  welcome to your new place..cant wait to see the setup..take care and be safe


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 25, 2008)

i can't wait to get the new setup, setup. its gonna be a while.. most likely this spring when i can have all my plants outdoors while i redo everything.. what i have now was just slapped up. 

ok heres some pics. they've had it pretty ruff the last week. so the new growth has slowed down but i hope they'll pic back up not that they're in bigger pots and i can feed them again.  

the first 4 pics are of the KULT. 

the next 3 are of the blush.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 25, 2008)

look'n nice, slow... bummer about the hand, bro... I know JUST where yer comming from (broken ankle over summer) 

ya man... get some nutes into those babies...these puppies get way, dark green, my friend... u can go pretty strong on the nutes with these girls, I think:hubba: 

on the dark green they go... especially the KULT... I noticed on my KULT reveger , which is only getting 440ppm, the green is kinda like a purply:hubba:  dark forest green.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

mine look dark green you just can't tell in the pictures.. they're gettin fed today full strenght. i'll have some more pics up later of my flowering ladies. they're gettin there


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

i just wanted to post some pics of a few i have in flowering now. nothing great going on i just like to look at them and figured ya'll might too. feel free to trash talk if you want to TCVG!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW my camera sucks!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> WOW my camera sucks!


 
*,,,maybe,, ,but those pretty ladies sure dont 

nice grow  slowmo *:48:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 26, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> feel free to trash talk if you want to TCVG!


 
what the Hell is this?!?... why r u picking on me?!?...

that's it, man... I'm sending you all males next time....


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

well as of tonight it looks like a hermie has knocked up my now nonvirgian ladies. the hermie has been removed but the damage has been done. im not sure how bad it is yet but from what i can see its not good. oh well maybe i'll have better luck with my KULT and blush..


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

im just givin you a hard time TCVG. i know if i wanna hear the truth i'll hear it from you..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 26, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i know if i wanna hear the truth i'll hear it from you..


 
bummer on the unplanned pregnancies...

'n what do you mean by that?

...r u say'n I'm not... "gentle"???


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

i think in your case mvp means (Most Verbal Pothead). i mean you don't hold back to often. you call crap crap and candy candy so if i what an honest opinion i'll ask you.. if i want smoke blowed up my butt, well i'll ask my wife but you get the picture.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 26, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 28, 2008)

well im a little confused. i found a hermie the other day and removed it. i've found tons of young seeds in my flowering plants, but not 1 one the hermie i found.. how is that? one would think that it would have more seeds than any other plant.. this leads me to believe that i may have another hermie hiding somewhere in my box.. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*get searching among her bits slowmo :hubba: 
and a happy newyear 2 u too eace:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 28, 2008)

in my Scottish accent... *now that's crappp!!! *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 29, 2008)

Someone is hiding their junk in there.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 29, 2008)

im about to start diggin thru them now, my lights just came back on so nows the time. maybe i'll find the one causin all the damage.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 29, 2008)

Gl with that bro, ive got 3 hermies myself on week 8, i just keep pluckin pollen sacs off until harvest, im not tossing any bud this late, still looks good and i havent seen any seeds yet, but then again, i dont know what seeds forming looks like, sigh....


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 29, 2008)

you'll know them when you see them, trust me! 

ok on with the Blush and KULT! 

since i've moved i haven't had the lights i'd like to on my babies so they've stretched a bit but not to much.. 

2 of the blush look like they might go male but its still to early to tell should be able to tell for sure in another week or so. still no signs of a female yet but hopes are high. keep your fingures crossed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

:48:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok picture time. the first 4 are the blush, the next 5 are KULT.. today they are 4 weeks old give or take a day. the bottom leaves turned yellow when they were root bound they look alot better since the transplant.. been feeding full strenght 10-10-10 every other watering.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 31, 2008)

lookin good mang!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

right on, slow... maybe I'll see some 'a the first Blush flower from you... my first 2 were both males... ... but I've got 8 more grow'n... dec 1-5 start... I'm sure I'll get at least a couple


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have a couple of both that look promising. but still to early to call it yet. i hate the yellow leaves on the bottom, makes the whole plant look bad


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 31, 2008)

TCVG these were started the 1st of december. or thats when they broke ground. so your should be around the same age unless you mean thats when you dropped the seeds


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

nope... that's when they all popped soil... from Dec 1 to the 5th, so we're both at the same time. I'll be transplanting my girls into 1/2 gal pots in the next few days at a month old and giving heavier nutes.

I'll go take some pictures and show you what the difference is once I do this... it's really dramatic... 'few minutes....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

lol... yer slowness is starting to wear off on me, buddy... :giggle:here are those pics I was mentioning... it's of some Skush #1 & 2... I put lines at where the internodes were (vegetation died off)... u can see how close they stayed together and how many there were that grew while in the 4" pot and then how the size changed and interspacing increased when put in the 1/2gal pot...the last pic is of comparison of the size of the leaves of the Skush in a 1/2gal pot and the Skunk mother in a 1 gal pot and much, ,much older...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

take a look at my Blush... :rofl:

I have to keep 'em small, cuz I got so much stuff going on all the time   

but they are a hell of a lot more managable during their adolescent years, that it works great cuz when I transplant 'em to a bigger container, they are already sexually mature so they explode with potential budsites ... rather than stretching like they do while still young...


----------



## JBonez (Dec 31, 2008)

tcvg, why do your plants not look well?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been having whitefly problems lately... I had to rearrange the boxes, do a buncha pruning on both the table and the boxes, and spray 2L of my insecticide on the table and both boxes and contents yesterday, today, and the next 2 days... little buggers dug in are wreaking havock on my stock... the plants don't appreciate it, but I gotta do it before _everything_ takes a nosedive....oh... and all the plants in the small square pots are cutting to make clones.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 1, 2009)

ok good news so far. today with the help of my brother inlaw and his handy dandy pocket scope i now know i have 3 blush females and 1 KULT female so far.. so all the blush seeds that broke ground are ladies.. WOW 

 hey TCVG it must be the grower.. thats why your gettin so many males.. if you need me to i can teach you a thing or 2.    just givin you a hard time.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2009)

*excellent slowmo :woohoo:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 2, 2009)

ya im happy. im gonna top 1 of the blush and do a little lst on it.. then im gonna let one go natural to see what type of yeild i can get both ways. the last female will be a mother plant.. if i find more kult females im gonna do the same thing..


----------



## kaotik (Jan 2, 2009)

nice. congrats on the females.
i'm about 2-3 weeks behind you, so been watching very close


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 2, 2009)

they've sexed alot faster than i would have thought. i forgot to mention that i changed my veg light time to 24/0 since i moved to keep the temps up in my veg area at night. i can't wait to see these in flowering. as soon as i get a chance i'll try to get some pics up of them.  happy happy joy joy


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats on the fems slowmo...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 4, 2009)

update time.. it looks like my final male/female count is gonna be 6 females and 1 male.. but im still not 100% sure on 1 plant but 98% is close enough for me. another day or 2 will really tell. the females are 100% without a doubt, they have pistils everywhere. as soon as i find my camera i'll take a few pics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> update time..  as soon as i find my camera i'll take a few pics.


 


:hitchair:   That could take a week ..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2009)

hey man... may'be I'm so good, I made some "naturaly selective" fem beans...   ..._damn, I'm good... what'chya think boys?  _


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey man... may'be I'm so good, I made some "naturaly selective" fem beans...  ..._damn, I'm good... what'chya think boys?  _


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2009)

:rofl: :48:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 4, 2009)

TCVG, i till think its my skills that made females but hey i'll give you credit this time, but next time its all me. 

4u2sm0ke is right i forgot all about lookin for my camera! good thing you said something or it would have been days. what was i gonna take a picture of? im pretty stoned so it still might be days.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> TCVG, i till think its my skills that made females but hey i'll give you credit this time, but next time its all me.
> 
> 4u2sm0ke is right i forgot all about lookin for my camera! good thing you said something or it would have been days. what was i gonna take a picture of? im pretty stoned so it still might be days.


 
so you are say'n that ALL you poeple are such better growers than me... and that's why I got all those males LAST year... and this year, so far, I'm having about a 50/50 split so far... grow'n my beans... and u people are having a BETTER than me split... cuz yer all better 'n me... right?...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> so you are say'n that ALL you poeple are such better growers than me... and that's why I got all those males LAST year... and this year, so far, I'm having about a 50/50 split so far... grow'n my beans... and u people are having a BETTER than me split... cuz yer all better 'n me... right?...


 


ahhhh  yes..duh


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2009)

u can thank me later...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> u can thank me later...


 

maybe


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2009)

hey man... I got high hopes on my stuff... I *HOPE* it doesn't turn out like crap... but... ya never know... right?... I warned ya u were a test grower... cuz *what I heard* is TCVG Seeds (not me... different entity) did that as a one shot deal...no more duplicates... so what you got was what you got... you better make F2's if you wanna continue the line, cuz after that... it's history... (daddy is gone)... I heard, anyways...:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

why stop at F2?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2009)

cuz what I'm say'n is... daddy is gone, right?... the children are 50/50 split of each parent... this is the highest he's gunna be in a plant... and I think the best features coming out in the plant are from him... and if he was better than the mommy then f2 is the best it's gunna be... unless you mix something better in afterwards into the f1 mixes after that


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 5, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> so you are say'n that ALL you poeple are such better growers than me... and that's why I got all those males LAST year... and this year, so far, I'm having about a 50/50 split so far... grow'n my beans... and u people are having a BETTER than me split... cuz yer all better 'n me... right?...


 

man iwould never say that we are all better growers than you. that would be right. im sayin im a better grower than you. jk your the man.

i plan to make f2's of each cross that i have. i know i'll make some KULT seeds this time around and when i take cuttin from the blush i'll start a few more of thise seeds to see if i can find a good male donor. i will be postin pics today. i (my wife) found the camera so as soon as i can open the door to my babies i'll post them.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 5, 2009)

ok as promised the pics are here.. at first all the blush looked just alike but now no so much.. all the kult look different from the get go now you can really see it.. the one kult with the burnt tips got to the lights before i could move it.. my bad. let me know what you think.. these will be 5 weeks old in two days


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

very nice my friend..and getting the pics up was *FAST*..we may change your name:rofl:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 5, 2009)

Five weeks nice, those are going to be some bushy ladies  Keep up the good work mate


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Very nice slowmo :aok:*


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice.  What burnt a few tips there?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

it got into my lights. that plant was on the back side and i couldn't see the leaves against the light utill they burnt.. oh well it happens from time to time. 

in just a few more weeks most of these will go in to flowering. im gonna put them under the hps for a week or two on 24/0 to get some size on them then flip to 12/12. im going to keep my best blush lady and kult lady in my veg box for mother plants. once i get a few kult cuttin rooted im gonna put the mother and the male into a small box to make seeds. then i'll just use one of the cuttings as a new mother.. or atleast i hope thats how it works out.. 

i hope these clone easy.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2009)

nice and plush green slowmo77.:hubba:. thats what i like to see man. very nice job...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

my cheap little camera don't do them justice. they all have look shiny and dark green when you look at them.. its crazy how shiny they are.. looks like they're been sprayed with clear coat. thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

ok i did a little bit of work on my veg area today.. i feel alot better about it now. i now have 4 4foot 40watt floros 2 42 watt cfls and 4 23 watt cfls.. im not sure of the lumens on the floros anymore i've had them a while. 

my babies are 5 weeks old today. i decided to take a few pics while i had them out and knew where the camera was. i also took a few pics of the space since i redone it.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 7, 2009)

*Lookin good slowmo :aok:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*i believe ya on the shiney green leaves  

they look fantastic slowmo :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 10, 2009)

man, i just got my last power bill from my old house and its crazy.. my new balance is $7085.00 how in the hell does that happen? my bill on average was $110.00 a month then in one month it jumped to the new total.. im gonna call and see whats going on monday.. im sure its a mistake but wow imagine my suprise when i opened the mail.. ok just wanted to share that with everyone. 

  plants are doing fine not much to tell as of today except for my total male/female is 6 females and 1 male without any doubt. yay for me


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 10, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man, i just got my last power bill from my old house and its crazy.. *my new balance is $7085.00* how in the hell does that happen? my bill on average was $110.00 a month then in one month it jumped to the new total.. im gonna call and see whats going on monday.. im sure its a mistake but wow imagine my suprise when i opened the mail.. ok just wanted to share that with everyone.
> 
> plants are doing fine not much to tell as of today except for my total male/female is 6 females and 1 male without any doubt. yay for me


 
:rofl:

that is just downright *IMPOSSIBLE *... did you live _in a highrise building, and rent ALL 7,000 suites ?!?!?   _TCVG would be give'n 'em one'a these :aok: ...ya, _O K....._


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 10, 2009)

im sure the meter reader made a mistake but come on they had to know it was wrong when they printed the bill off or something.. could you imagine how many lights you'd have to run to get a 7000$ power bill for 1 month? wow i could grow tons of mj for 7000 a month..


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok these aren't apart of this journal but i wanted to share them with everyone.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 10, 2009)

nice, what strain?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 10, 2009)

ones an aroura indica the other is unknown, but smells and looks nice so far. they both have a little bit to go before they're done. they're filling in nice though.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 10, 2009)

also i forgot to mention i got a 400 watt mh today from a friend. im going to test it tomorrow to see what kinda temps im gonna get from it.. can't wait to use it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok these aren't apart of this journal but i wanted to share them with everyone.


 

okay  My turn with her:hubba: 


Nice Job slow..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Your plants are going to love the mh if you can keep the temps down 

goodluck :48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are some great looking plants SlowMo. You're doing a nice job with them.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks bombbudpuffa, i've finaly learned to apply some of what i've been reading over the last year. but i gotta say i've grow all these plants a few times so i've learned what they like. when i grow out these new ones they may look ruff. we'll see though

 UKgirl ,ya im gonna set it up when i get the time and see what type of heat it puts out but it a monster light i'll have to post a picture of it.

 4u2sm0ke, come by anytime brother and give her a go. im sure together we can get her smokin.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 12, 2009)

it doesn't matter what it looks like when it's grow'n, slow... it's how it _smokes_ when it's all done that matters....   

they look great, man... as long as it's green and growing, it's good :aok:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok more pics. they've been getting nutes every other watering but they don't use much water yet so its about once a week. 

  the male is in the 2nd pic on the right, the rest are all females. they still look happy so i'm just gonna keep doin what i been doin till they tell me to stop. i hope to take some cuttings in a few more weeks and we'll see how well the do. also if the plants i have flowerin will ever finish im gonna veg them under that light for a few weeks before flowering.. should be interesting 

                                   thanks for lookin


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

most of them look pretty nice and bushy man, nice one


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*:holysheep: looking fantastic slow ,,,ive just diuscovered a fine looking male ,,so gonna try and collect his honey ,:hubba: and give some ladies a treat 
when you start flowering they will be some humungoius ladies  :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 14, 2009)

i hope they become monsters, the bigger the better. its crazy at how different they all look. the blush are pretty consistant so far but the kult all look different. 

im gonna collect pollen from the one male kult i have to do the same.

  Thanks Thorn. ya both the plants with few branches are females. im not sure what happened to them but they still look good to me.


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking pretty nice my friend. Glad to see you are excited. I am about to set up the HPS, this time on some females, so I don't get to watch exlposive growth over like 3 days and then discover an explosion of balls. Haha


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok its time to take a few cuttings! im only gonna take 3 from each and then flower the donor plants to decide which one i wanna keep of each strain to make seeds with. 

i was planning on using soil to root in but im already setup to use peat pellets so thats what im gonna use this time. i'll post pics of the ladies and cuttings tomorrow.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*goodluck slow ...how you cloning do you go straight into soil or water ,cloner ,,,,ive almost finnished attempting to build one :giggle: 

eace: :48:*


----------



## simo123 (Jan 20, 2009)

Whats Banging Slowmo? Very Nice looking plants! Thou may i ask how u get such close nodes?. 

GOOD LUCK Simo123


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey simo123, i try to keep my lights as close to my plants as i can without burning them, and the more lumens the better. thanks for stopping in.

Ukgirl, i do it a couple of ways but this time since i have limited space to clone in im usin peat pellets. i just cut the 45 under water then use rooting powder, put them in the pellets and keep them moist for the first 3 or 4 days then start lettin them dry out. i have a 90% succsess rate doin it this way. they should have roots in 12-14 days at the most. good luck with yours i'll let you know how fast mine root so you'll have an idea of when to look on yours.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks slow:aok:*


----------



## masterlow (Jan 21, 2009)

sweet that cool dude wicked
what's the flavour like on theses babys they look sweet
cool names too


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Jan 21, 2009)

I gave my friend a bottle of clonex, he used powder to clone always, he found the rooting gel very easy, convenient and best of all... fast acting!... But he was growing hydro! 

slowmo... great looking plants.... how much time left for flowering?


----------



## Rockster (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice girls Slowmo,:clap:

  nice n' chunky!:hubba:

Way go to bro and please do keep those pics coming.:watchplant:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2009)

masterlow, thanks man. the flavor is unknown at this time. these are new crosses from a friend that have never been flowered before. 

burn slowly, to be honest with you i just use the powder because i have it. i've got roots just as fast without any rooting jel or powder. this is also the first time this strain has been cloned so i figured i'd try with hormones and then next time around try some without anything to see how they do.


rockster, thanks for lookin and i'll post a few pics today. i been slipping lately


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 29, 2009)

ok like i said when i first started this journal, i suck at keeping them updated. so im a week or so late with the on the update but here it is. i've taken cuttings from what i think are my best plants of each cross they're in my cloning box waiting to root. i put 2 of each cross in flowering a week ago this past monday and they're doin good. they got they'll get bloom nutes after the two week stretch. 

im also keeping my best lookin female kult in veg along with my kult male to make some f2's. also i have i have a blush female veggin a little longer its going to supply cuttings for my outdoor grow this year along with an AI. anyway i'll shut up and post some pics. if you have any question or just wanna comment on how im going feel free. enjoy

plants as seen in pics

the two on the left are blush, so the ones on the right must be kult
next is a blush
the last picture in the kult male on the left and female on the right. i hope i got that right


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 29, 2009)

looking good
cant wait to watch the f-2's


----------



## kaotik (Jan 29, 2009)

lookin good m8. they sure took off since that last pic.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 29, 2009)

i just want to share another pic of a plant i have in flowering. aswell as a one of the kult plants in flowering. the kult is doing something strange with its fan leaves and im not sure what to make of it. so any if you have a clue share it with me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Slow they are looking fantastic :woohoo:

and my fans are doing the same on some of my plants :rofl: it must just be a trait :giggle:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks ukgirl. it makes for a crazy lookin plant doesn't it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 30, 2009)

*yup it sure does :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 30, 2009)

yum very nice looking slowmo  hope you are well


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 2, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i just want to share another pic of a plant i have in flowering. aswell as a one of the kult plants in flowering. the kult is doing something strange with its fan leaves and im not sure what to make of it. so any if you have a clue share it with me.


 
are you talking about it repositioning it's fan leaves to receive the max light power?:hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 2, 2009)

no way its gettin more light down at the bottom. it looks more like the branches are pushin them down


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 2, 2009)

well... I don't know what yer talking about then, buddy... I say... just let it grow... 'n get what ya get in the end, right?....


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 2, 2009)

ya im not worried about it. i just thought it looked strange and figured i'd share it with everyone here


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 2, 2009)

ok i got some pics today. these plants will be 9 weeks old the 5th of this month. i put 2 kult and 2 blush in flowering 2 weeks ago today. so i figured i might aswell put the rest in today. im now flowering every plant i have besides clones that just rooted. heres the pics enjoy and feel free to comment

 pic 1 is obviously of the group

 pic 2,3 are Blush
 pic 4,5,6,7 are Kult
 pic 8 is also a Blush sorry i mixed the pictures up. my bad

 the first Kult pic is the only male i have.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

*They are just gorgeous ,,,,nothing else to comment *


----------



## IRISH (Feb 2, 2009)

man slowmo, those look great. i've had a few do that on plants ive had also. its just the one?..bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 3, 2009)

ya its the only plant i have doing that


----------



## IRISH (Feb 4, 2009)

this is when it begins to get very exciting. . can't wait til next pics...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 4, 2009)

i know right. nobdy really looks at journals to much till you start flowering. thats the best part for sure. the first 4 i put in are starting to flower nicely. well 3 of them are. the one with the crazy leaves has stretched a little bit so its not going to do as well as the others i don't think. but only time will tell.. thanks for stoppin in BB


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 5, 2009)

EVERY one of my plants do that with their stems. they were normal until the stem grew up from the vertex of the fan stem and stalk. once those second ones become a lil big(plants are 5wks) the fan stems were forced down.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Now this Kult i can get into  ...These girls are lookin' damn good slo, good to see everything's goin' good for ya ...sorry i hadn't stopped in for so long, but i've finally got a little cash to spare and gettin' ready to get some gear from HTG ...i'm gonna have a 48x20x48 grow tent , 2ft. 2bulb t5's 6400k w/ about 5000 lumen each ...and most likely the complete 'organic' soil grow kit at HTG w/ a 400w switch hps/mh for flower ... as of right now i'm just gonna do autos and maybe veg. my outdoors crop around spring too ... but ya got a good lookin' garden goin' man...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2009)

nice man. got some update porn for us? come on, don't be hold'in out on 'ol bb.  ...bb...


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 12, 2009)

Kults  try this with that plant Set the pot in a pan of water and let it sit untill it soakes up the water untill the soil in the pot gets moist all the way to the top. It may take an hour or more to do this. It looks like to me your not adding enough water at this time. I just feel that watering from the bottom does so much more for the plant. If the one you try this with perks right up do it will all your pots. They need a lot of water at this stage Slim ps dont leave it  a long time meaning over an hour or so. After that plant gets soaked through and through  let it sit for several hours, then pick up your pot and see how much heaver the watered plant is compared to the others. If i was growing indoors i would have a small swiming pool liner under my plants and sit alll the pots in it. And let all the plants wick up the water. Mj likes a lot of water but it doesnt like standing in water. So soake the pots till there full and if its only a little water in the pan the plant will pick that up over the nest 12 hours. then just let it go untill the pots seem to be light again. Hope that wasn`t to confusing


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey bb, i was gonna post some new pics yesterday but forgot so i'll do it today when the lights come on.. they're doing good so far.. no problems to speak of, yet!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 12, 2009)

hows the blush going for you slow?
did crazy ever elaborate on why he said they were garbage? 

look forward to some new pics


----------



## JBonez (Feb 12, 2009)

yo slowmo! how ya been brother! man, i was just telling THG how crazy life has been in the last few months (hence my short hiatus). quick recap.

1. Grew way more bud than i could ever smoke, so i scaled down the grow from 2000w all the way down to a 400w with a homebox s grow tent 2.5x2.5x5.3

2. refinanced my house
3. Dropped my position as manager at my job, and started back to being a technician (way more money, and with this economy)
4. Brother went to prison for a long time (still recovering from that) 
5. Cousin whom i was very close to just passed away.

recap, so all in all, my life kinda took a road less traveled and im just now getting back to normal, sorry i havent been in touch man, plants look great, and BTW, alot of my plants were doing the same thing with their fan leaves, im not sure, because not all of them did it, but i think it has to do with the intensity of the light, im still researching it, but i think the plants are trying to force their fan leaves upwards to bask in the already too powerful lumen output, kind of like a fat kid in a candy shop, going to town on everything around him, taking as much in as possible, then again i could be wrong, but the plants directly under the light are the only ones that did it, so who knows.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 13, 2009)

well we had a few problems around the house yesterday so all my plants are in hiding for a few days untill things calm down around here. its crazy stuff that shouldn't have happened, but someone got drunk and acted the fool talkin about killin thier self and got mad because i wouldn't let that person leave driving while drunk. was worried the cops would get called from all the noise. i'll keep everyone posted. i should have them back in the house in a day or two. so i'll update then. 

the plants are doin good i just hope the few night in hiding don't hurt them to much.

Jbonez man any smoke you don't think you gonna smoke just give to me. i'm sure i can smoke alot of it up for you. 

sorry to hear about your brother and cousin, but congrats on the job change. everyone like more money.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok heres a few pics. a few have stretched out more than i would have liked but i had my light to high so it my own fault.. 

the 1st 3 pics are blush the 2nd are kult. 

1 blush and 1 kult are 2 weeks behind the rest they haven't started flowering yet but they will.. i didn't post a pic of the male kult because it wasn't sittin in front of me when i took the pics.. i will post a pic later of him.. enjoy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

They're looking great Slowmo!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 13, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> hows the blush going for you slow?
> did crazy ever elaborate on why he said they were garbage?
> 
> look forward to some new pics


 

he said his were real thin and stretched out and just not healthy, but my blush are doing good its the kult that stretched out bad for me. as seen in the above pics.. remember these seeds aren't stable so your gonna get some variations in each strain. or that what i think anyway.. im going to make f2's of each of these that i like.. i was going to make kult this time around but i don't have a female worth puttin the time into right now.. the male is crazy short and tight so im lookin for a female that has similar traits.. i'll keep you posted and thanks for stoppin in


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 13, 2009)

*very nice slow ,,eace: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2009)

Things are looking Great my friend..Be carefull with the drinking..lol..we dont need :cop: comeing for any reason..Where was you able to move them to to hidse them?  How Big are they..I have a KULT in flower now that is 3 feet tall  and the Fan leafs are reaching 10 inches wide..She  is  A BIG GIRL...Hope all is well with you and the Fam..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 14, 2009)

well i have some real bad news. i got a letter in the mail yesterday saying i had to be in court in 2 weeks. i have to plead not guilty or guilty and i'll get another court date. the charges are over 2 years old i figured they would never come around since i really didn't do anything. but now they have and i figure i'll get a bunch of probation and if so i'm gonna have to shut everything down for a while. i'll keep everyone posted as this plays out.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 14, 2009)

i also got some seeds in the mail yesterday, and heres what they looked like when i got them.. i was almost as crushed as they were.. talk about a bad day.. nothing survived. i didn't see a stamp that said they found the seeds so i figure its some type of machine that feeds the mail crushed them. oh well better luck next time i guess

i've also posted a pic of my kult male.. he's so short and bushy.. just waiting for him to drop his pollen.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 14, 2009)

no way, sorry to hear m8.. really don't know what to say 
you're gonna finish this grow though eh?
and can you get in contact with the seed co, and send them that pic? that is **. (or were they just from a friend?)


----------



## JBonez (Feb 14, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i also got some seeds in the mail yesterday, and heres what they looked like when i got them.. i was almost as crushed as they were.. talk about a bad day.. nothing survived. i didn't see a stamp that said they found the seeds so i figure its some type of machine that feeds the mail crushed them. oh well better luck next time i guess
> 
> i've also posted a pic of my kult male.. he's so short and bushy.. just waiting for him to drop his pollen.



dang man, where did you order from? seedbank? if not i dont really need to know, thats your business.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao: slowmo..sorry to hear of all the bad news..hope it all turns around 4U..Yeah it looks like someone went postal on you:rofl:  just kidding..Hope you wasnt sent back to far on those..im sure the bank you got them from will make it right:aok:  and keep us updated on the court..May i ask what the charges are?   And how far in is that Male Kult?  take care and be safe my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 14, 2009)

* what a bummer slow,,hope you get to finnish them ladies off 


so if you plead guilty and get probation why do you have to close it down ????do they search ,your house ,

anyways goodluck with whatever you plead and be safe eace:
o and hes a handsome  male :48: *


----------



## 420benny (Feb 14, 2009)

Probation officers are good about just showing up at your house to check up on you. They tend to get upset about smelling ganja coming through the air once inside your door.


----------



## Hick (Feb 15, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i also got some seeds in the mail yesterday, and heres what they looked like when i got them.. i was almost as crushed as they were.. talk about a bad day.. nothing survived. i didn't see a stamp that said they found the seeds so i figure its some type of machine that feeds the mail crushed them. oh well better luck next time i guess
> 
> i've also posted a pic of my kult male.. he's so short and bushy.. just waiting for him to drop his pollen.



:rofl:.. is THAT how they were packaged slo'??.. 
..all letters go through a machine that will crush seeds if they aren't 'protected'. If the envelope is too thick to pass through that machine, it is kicked back and has to be hand post marked. BOTH of which places you especially as the receiver, and the sender at risk.
  whoever mailed you those beans has NO business sending seeds in the mail.  
 Thats what happens when you deal with (uhh-humm).."non"-reputable ..._vendors_.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 15, 2009)

they came from a family member in another state.. wasn't really thinking but its cool on the seeds no worries.

as for my charges they aren't good, second degree forgery, 2 counts of theft by receving stolen goods and false name.. im not guilty of any but the false name and i plan to have all of this taken care of soon but still im gonna do whats best for my family and shut down all my indoor stuff when i know more about whats going to happen.. i'll plead guilty to my crimes but not to the ones i didn't do.. so im lookin at a fine and probation.. i hope. it was a wrong place wrong time stiuation and i'll go to a jury trial to prove it.. so im not to worried more nervous than anything i guess.. 

all of whats going on in my life is a stich in time, they can't kill me or eat me so this to shall pass. i had a dinner and now its time to pay the bill. no worries slowmo will be ok. its not my first rodeo i promise

what really makes me mad is that its been two years.. i was on hard drugs then.. alots changed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> they came from a family member in another state.. wasn't really thinking but its cool on the seeds no worries.
> 
> as for my charges they aren't good, second degree forgery, 2 counts of theft by receving stolen goods and false name.. im not guilty of any but the false name and i plan to have all of this taken care of soon but still im gonna do whats best for my family and shut down all my indoor stuff when i know more about whats going to happen.. i'll plead guilty to my crimes but not to the ones i didn't do.. so im lookin at a fine and probation.. i hope. it was a wrong place wrong time stiuation and i'll go to a jury trial to prove it.. so im not to worried more nervous than anything i guess..
> 
> ...


 



You meen your real name aint *slowmo77*?   or is this a forgery too ..good luck 2U my friend you have a good attitude going in ..and edjucate that family member too okay :bolt::bong:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 15, 2009)

whats up slowmo? when it rains , it pours bro. alls we can try to do is duck, and head for cover. .

i just got popped myself on a 5 yr. old assult charge. strange thing is, this is first i've heard i was implicated. sometimes trying to be a good guy comes back to bite ya.

sorry to hear of your troubles. but, like you, this aint nothing but a diversion tactic. gotta keep your eyes on the prize...bb...


----------



## Hick (Feb 16, 2009)

_"keep your powder dry"_..... slo'....


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 18, 2009)

well as soon as i find the cord for my camera i'll up date this thing. 

  i finally got around to installing my 400watt mh, i added it to my 2 150watt hps in flowering. i've gotta say i can see a difference in the plants in just the short time its been in there. 

i have the plants in a 3x3x6 box with 30000 lumens from the hps and 36000 from the mh so its a total of 66000 lumens over 9 sq ft. i like it alot so far. im just wondering what kinda effect the mixed spectrum is gonna have on the plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear of all your troubles...dam what ever happened to a "speedy trial"?

I think your girls are going to like the extra light and I don't think they are going to mind the mixed spectrum one little bit.  I believe that I may have read somewhere that a little more blue during flowering will give you a little tighter buds.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 18, 2009)

if they thought i was a real criminal they would have already put me in jail. it taking so long just proves they have a weak case and im no big deal to them. they just want some money. i prepared to answer for my part but im not take charges that aren't mine. 

also i guess im gonne have to buy a new cord for my camera still can't find mine..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey slowmo, you definately got a nice lumen count over there. Hope everything goes well for you over there man.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 18, 2009)

*:hairpull: i was looking forward to seeing how the ladies have flourished under there extra lumens 

how was the temps with the added light and did yopu have to add more fans :48:*


----------



## 420benny (Feb 18, 2009)

UKG, I can read your mind. "HMMMM, maybe I should consider more light. Better ask the big question. Is it going to cook my babies?" 
Am I even close?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Feb 19, 2009)

where's those PIC'S???????


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 19, 2009)

hah! i found the cord. the first 3 are blush the other 2 are kult. i have another kult in flowering but its not lookin so good so i figured i would keep it a dirty little secret.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 19, 2009)

as for my temps, they got high untill i added a bigger intake fan. i don't know the cfm of the fans i use they're just house fans. but the 400 watt mh isn't as hot as i thought it would be.. its about 6 inches from the top of a few plants and its not hot at all on the plants.. its just a bare bulb, but my temps right now stay at 78 when the lights are on and mid 60's when they're off.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 19, 2009)

i forgot to mention that the 2nd and 3rd blush have been flowering for 4 weeks, the first only 2 weeks. the first kult has been in for 2 weeks and the 
2nd pic 4 weeks..


----------



## kaotik (Feb 19, 2009)

how do you count the weeks m8?
is that 2 weeks from 12/12, or 2 weeks from pistills, or buds?
had mine on 12/12 for almost 2 weeks now.. very tiny buds here though. (then again, i'm sure your setup is probably better than my ghetto grow  )

have noticed the KULT seem to be the fastest/biggest buds so far (which i found weird as i remember crazy had a heck of a time with the ULT being very slow near the end)
no skush this grow?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Feb 19, 2009)

niice what you feeding your girls ?  day 1 flower begins with first pistol after being placed on 12/12


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 19, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> how do you count the weeks m8?
> is that 2 weeks from 12/12, or 2 weeks from pistills, or buds?
> had mine on 12/12 for almost 2 weeks now.. very tiny buds here though. (then again, i'm sure your setup is probably better than my ghetto grow  )
> 
> ...


 
i have one kult that seems slow but the other two are moving pretty fast. i remember him saying that to. 
as for the skush i decided to wait on those. i have to many projects going.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 19, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> niice what you feeding your girls ? day 1 flower begins with first pistol after being placed on 12/12


 
during veg i use vigoro 10-10-10
during flowering i use bloom buster 10-54-10

as for day 1 of flowering starting the day you see the first pistol, these plants were sexualy mature at 4 to 6 weeks from seed. that means they had pistils or preflowers. if what your sayin is true then they've been flowering for something like 10 weeks. i think most people start counting weeks after the two week stretch when they see small pistil clusters (very small buds) not just 1 pistil..


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 19, 2009)

The exact time you put into flower shouldn't be effecting when you chop. It should only be used to give you a time line for when to start checking maturity.  So I dont think it really matters when you start counting.

I just go from the day I make the switch, then I can see how much they progress from that point.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 19, 2009)

*looking real nice slow :aok: i am loving the kult ,,im coming up to week 9 now and  only just turning cloudy but nice fat colas  *


----------



## IRISH (Feb 19, 2009)

looking good slowmo. they will love the extra lumens. gotta keep that air moving.  .

that blush seems to have more leaf to bud ratio, while the KULT seems to be the opposite. they both look exactly what i love to grow. short, full bodied , bushes. have you cloned either? if so, how'd that go?...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 20, 2009)

hey BB, i forgot to mention that didn't i.. i took clones about a month ago from both strains and they rooted pretty fast, like 12 day i think. i really like the way these plants grow also. i've had a few stretch out but for the most part they've stayed small and thick. im gonna make f2's of each strain and im gonna use the plants that stayed short and fat as parents. hope it works like i want it to. 

so far it looks like the kult is gonna have huge buds, and im starting to see what you mean about leaf to bud on the blush.. i have one kult at 4 weeks thats starting to really put on the trichs. i wish my camera took better pics..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 20, 2009)

right on slo mo good luck with the f-2s


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2009)

well heres the news, i had court tuesday and it went fine but now i've gotta go back in a few weeks and will most likely get a little probation. so i think the smart thing for me to do is shut everything down untill i know more about whats gonna happen. better safe than sorry. i'll still be around the boards but won't have anything to show for a while. i've got a few seed projects im gonna do at another location but for now im on hold. i'll keep everyone posted as things happen.. wish me luck.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 26, 2009)

that sucks i like watching you work 
good luck!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Better safe than sorry slow :joint4: 
what have you done with them beautiful ladies ??*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2009)

:yeahthat::bolt::bong2:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks shecallshimthor. i hope this is just a short break and i can get back at it by this fall but only time will tell. 

ukgirl, to tell the truth i still have all my flowering plants. i gave away all my plants in veg except a few clones i plan to put outdoors in a few weeks. i was gonna give everything away except my seeds and equipment but decided to let my flowering ladies finish because i have made a cross i don't wanna lose and some f2's of the kult. gotta wait for the seeds to finish then i'll be shut down. i'll try to post some pics today of the flowering ladies.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

*:cool2: excellent news ,,,looking forward to seeing them finish in that case :giggle:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2009)

heres a few pics i took today i figured i'd post them. 

try to over look my spidermite problem. i've been fightin these things for ever and i don't think they can be killed.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey slowmo, sorry to hear you had to close down shop for a bit.  Sounds like you made the right choice though.  And at least you get to finish off these beautiful ladies you just posted.

How far along are they?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks lama, atleast when i am able to smoke again i'll have all this bud dried and cured. that will be a treat for sure. i was just lookin at my calender and some of those plants in the pics are have been on 12/12 for 6 weeks some 4 weeks, still have a little ways to go but its all good.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice lookin' ladies slo...so have you got an 'infestation' of mites or just a small prollem??? either way it sucks... is the girls in the pics Blush or Kult , or both??? how many weeks do you think you're gonna need to let them go , or are u gonna be forced to pull asap..? Good Grow tho man ...Keep an update on these girls up to their harvest if ya can ...till next time


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2009)

those plants are blush, kult and one Aurora indica. im gonna let them finish no matter how long they take. im figuring 9 to 10 weeks or untill the trichs are amber. as for the spidermites i've been hitting them with everything i can in rotation every week. i don't see any new damamge but im not takin any chances. so i'll keep hitting them untill they're done.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 2, 2009)

yo slo bro, dont worry, when you get back to growing, ive got the clones on lock for ya man, just let me know when and we will restock you with a momma and some chicks to throw in the oven! I ended up taking over a grow with about 40 plants, from seed, they are almost sexed right now and cooking in my box, got Ice,NL,Skunk#1, and White Rhino, so yeah, youll be good, just let me know when your ready mang.

btw, if you can get spidermites, then i could def get them, dont have em but i dont want them, how long have they been around?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks jonez, i've been fighting them in flowering for a while, but my veg box was in another part of the house so i haven't had any in there. now i don't have to worry because i have nothing in veg.. the plants you see in the pic is all i have left.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the idea of having all that smoke waiting till you can smoke freely with no worries 

It should be beautifully cured.

When your grow op is down and cleared away, will you try to have a good clear up of the grow room to try to kill all traces of the spiders?

Im pleased to read the court wasnt as bad as it could have been :aok:

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2009)

*shame about the mites slow :hairpull:,,,,
some of them ladies look to be rather large :hubba: how tall are they .:48:*


----------



## IRISH (Mar 3, 2009)

gotta do what you gotta do bro. it sucks. at least your smart enough to know which side of the fence you wanna be standing on.

hoping i'm not gonna be in the same boat soon myself. a good lawyer goes a long ways.

peace brother. godspeed...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for all the kind words everyone.

ukgirl my biggest plant is about 3 1/2 feet tall give or take an inch. my smallest blush is only about 18 inches. she didn't stretch at all when she went to 12/12. one of my blush smell just like a lemon and i mean like you squeezed it with your hands. very strong odor.  should be some nice smoke


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

*excellent :cool2:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

well i go to court again monday. i spoke to my lawyer, state pretender i mean defender. he seemed real sure on it being just probation. however you never know what could happen when you go to court to face charges. so i just wanna say if i don't post anything on in here then im under lock and key in the county jail waiting to go to a state farm. i doubt that will happen but if it does thanks everyone for helping me when i came here and thanks for allowing me to be a part of this family. you can bet if i do get locked up when i get out i'll be right back here to chat everyone up. i've really enjoyed gettin to know everyone and i will be back regardless. thanks for everything guys and gals. 

but on a positive note if i don't go to jail and get probation i have another location ready to go so i can keep my babies going. just because i can't smoke on probation doesn't mean i can store some for when im done.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 15, 2009)

good luck m8


----------



## IRISH (Mar 15, 2009)

good luck bro. aint this some sh . i go to court tomorrow to. hope we aint in the same county, cause i plan on stirring it up a bit. you wouldnt want to have to see the man after me slowmo. 

hoping you dont get a sit down man. maybe just probation. pulling for you dog. keep your head high man...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks, i think everyting will be ok. its that little voice in my head that keeps talkin crap that makes me worry. if they wanted me in jail they would have put me there 2 years ago when the charges were new. they've waited 2 years so if they thought i was a criminal im sure i would already be in jail. 

Banjobuzz, good luck with your day in court. i hope things go well and if they don't lets hope i don't go up behind you. i don't need anyone pissing off the judge.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks slowmo. good luck to you also friend. i'm sure we'll each be right here tomorrow bragging whos got the bigger plants. :hubba:  ...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 17, 2009)

well good news, im not in prison, yay! i got a butt load of probation and a small fine but i can handle that. the sad part is i've decided to shut everything down. even the ones in flowering now. they'll be cut down within the next few days. they're real close to being done. they have a few amber trichs popping up so im gonna let them go till the day i go see my new probation officer. 

i plan on storing the bud till im in a better position to smoke it. its not woth riskin while im having to report every month.  plus my wife just took a first offender status or her charge and im not going to put her at risk anymore than i already have. we gotta make good choices for the family. 

on a side note, i gave a friend a couple of buds from the blush and kulk and he said it was real good, that makes me feel better about cuttin them. anyway i'll still be around just not growing for a while. 

i hope i can start spending more time here again since i've not got so many things going on now. i was really stressing over court. still feel a little nervous but i've been here before it will pass. i hope.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey slo , Great to hear that you're a 'free' man so to say ...All is well it seems, i hate to hear about the wife's charge tho...too bad about shuttin' it all down, but family first ya know ...If you get a chance and want, try to snap a few pics before the chop ...i'd really like to see a solo pic of the AI...And maybe a couple after the chop ... I'll be sittin' here tokin' down for ya till ya get off the prob. too man :bongin:   But take it easy Slo ...Keep it GREEN...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad to hear it man, Your smart to lay low for awhile. Hey atleast the bud will be fully cured by the time you can smoke again!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 17, 2009)

i promise im not gonna wait 10 years. state law here says if all my fines are paid in 2 years they have to put me on non report. thats what i've been on for 5 years now. so in 2 years its gonna look like my house is on fire from all the smoke. i promise.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

wow kind of bittersweet that one  slowmo ,,but great news on outcome at least no jail ,,,,:48:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

woo hoo. no jail here either bro. i was given a nolle prosequi.  thats even better. thats a notice from the prostituting attorney not to pursue.
case dismissed without prejudice. ...bb...

bro, sorry you got all that probation. wow 2 years. well, look at it this way, your state will prolly be legal when you return to the ranks.:hubba:   ...

i know you got some pics up in there. cooommme on. ...bb...


----------



## JBonez (Mar 18, 2009)

fat chance, this state is the "THE MOST CONSERVATIVE" when it comes to pot. 

but yo slow, at least your free brotha! hit me up


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 20, 2009)

well good news and bad news, it turns out that my probation from another county didn't know i had been charged with these new charges 2 years ago.  so when i reported to my new probation officer he called the other county, who then told him to have me contact them. i figured they would revoke but they didn't. they just put me back on supervised (intense) probation. which means i've gotta be home by 7pm and can't leave before 7am, they can and will come to my house to check on me and search my home anytime. i've cleaned everything out but some seeds and a few drying plants im gonna hide real well. 

heres the problem. i've not smoked for 4 weeks, im still dirty. i took a home drug test today just to make sure i can pass and i can't. so im drinking water as fast as i can without gettin sick, i bought a 2 day cleansing system from GNC and i'm drinking yellow root. i have 3 days left to get my system clean. im gonna use surejel monday if i still can't pass a home test. if im still dirty i have a back up plan that i hope will work. but its a last resort if everything else fails. so wish me luck, again!!! after im clean i will notbe smoking anymore untill i make it back to nonreport. 

i don't have any pics because these plants were chopped in a rush. i do however have a smoke report from a friend. he said the kult is some of the best he's smoked in a long time. it had an orange taste when you inhale and more of a lemon when you exhale. he also said it has a real good heady buzz. i'll know more about it after i cure it. what he smoked was just hung up a dried for a few days. so its still early on. anyway when things calm down a bit i'll be back to hangout.

bb, man i wish thats what had happened to me. but i really did come out smelling like a rose compared to what could have happened for sure.

i can say this. my wife and i were able to have all the charges dropped on another girl who was with us and charged with the remaining charges we didn't get. we couldn't let her take the blame for what the guys who didn't show up had done. the guys were trying to put it off on her but since i took my charges i think they should take theres. not her. anyway enough from me.. i'll be back


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

goodluck with the test slow :aok:


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

wow. you did get real lucky on not getting revoked. i did a nickle for a violation way back in the day. walked in expecting a continuance, and some community service, walked out with a number...

the best way to pass a test, is to totally abstain. gotta be strong. just think of fam, and its all easy.

hope you stay strong brother. i'd have to get the smoke out. temptation, in a moment of pain, is known to well...

gotta get you a new hobby bro.:hubba:  . hey, growing veggies in a closet ain't illegal last time i heard!...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 21, 2009)

ya i've got rid of everything except the harvested plants. im gonna work in the veggie garden this year. no more mj growing for me till this is over. i don't have a hard time not smoking. i can do it or not. no way im puttin my family at risk over a buzz. 

i really hope all this flushing works along with the 2 day total body cleanser im doing works. i might not even have to take a test but i plan on being as ready as i can by then. after i get my system clean it will remain clean. for sure.. thanks everyone for the support. i'll be back


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Mar 21, 2009)

once your system is clean you can take 1 hit every now n then


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 23, 2009)

when it rains it pours! saturday night we had a cook out with the family and were riding atv's and getting tattoos. my wife and cousin took off on the atv's and had a wreck. one atv clipped the other on the road and caused it to flip over. it was my wife who wrecked. she was air lifted to a trauma center in atlanta where we were just released today. she's fine now no broken bones just a cut on the head and lots of road rash and bruises. 

i just wanna say to everyone or the 2 or 3 people that look at my journal. if you have atv's WEAR A HELMET! it could have been alot worse than it was. i don't think i've ever been that scared. it looked alot worse than it was but its was an eye opener for sure.. thanks everyone and stay safe.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad to hear she's not hurt badly Slo...shoo, gotta be careful ...And best of luck w/ the test man, hope it's not too bad for ya ...but take it easy, and take care of ya wifey slo ...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 23, 2009)

oh i forgo to mention i got the visit to the p.o. put off a week in one place and 3 weeks in another. so i should be fine, i've been drinking water for 4 days nonstop and im not going to stop untill after i go see my p.o. so im not worried.. i've been stopped for a month now so its just whatever is stored in my fat now from the last year of smoking. i've lost 50 pounds in the last 4 months for that should be much.. no worries for me right now! my wife is ok and home all my court dates are over, (i hope) and i should be clean soon enough.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 23, 2009)

keep moving forward brotha, thats all you can do.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to hear that your wife is okay:aok:


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 5, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> he said his were real thin and stretched out and just not healthy, but my blush are doing good its the kult that stretched out bad for me. as seen in the above pics.. remember these seeds aren't stable so your gonna get some variations in each strain. or that what i think anyway.. im going to make f2's of each of these that i like.. i was going to make kult this time around but i don't have a female worth puttin the time into right now.. the male is crazy short and tight so im lookin for a female that has similar traits.. i'll keep you posted and thanks for stoppin in



nice plants but if there not stable and there is lots of variation then the F2s are gonna be worse. they will show even more variation its not until you selectively breed to F4s 5, that they start to become stable but if you have a good eye for keepers start a IBL. i got some strawberry Diesel F4s there very stable closest to clones i ever got from seeds. 
i got an F1 cross of Cherry AK x Strawberry Diesel gonna start an IBL when i have the time i want to isolate mostly the C-AK with a hint of SD:hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (May 8, 2009)

ya i plan on workin with them a bit. i know it'll take a while to get a stable result. as for what i would consider a keeper, well i'll just have to wait and see. i know what everyone liked about the smoke was the aroma and taste, but as for the plant i've only grown 5 so we'll see what happens when i can grow more out. thanks


----------



## Pothead420 (May 9, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ya i plan on workin with them a bit. i know it'll take a while to get a stable result. as for what i would consider a keeper, well i'll just have to wait and see. i know what everyone liked about the smoke was the aroma and taste, but as for the plant i've only grown 5 so we'll see what happens when i can grow more out. thanks



thats cool just take your time with it and you will have some dank bud 
and its even better when its been breed or worked by you. :hubba:


----------

